# Well Grays Waterfalls



## larusejunior (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi,

Here are some shots of Well Grays National Park during my road trip in Canadian Rockies (July 2018)
All photos were taken with my old tech sensor 5d mark iv 

Spahat Falls:







Canon 5D Mark IV + 16-35 f4 IS + Haida ND Screw filter - 35mm / f11 / iso 100 / 30 sec

Moul Falls:






Canon 5D Mark IV + 16-35 f4 IS + Haida ND Screw filter - 16mm / f13 / iso 100 / 20 sec

Dawson Falls:






Panoramic photo (handheld 5 shots) Canon 5D Mark IV + 16-35 f4 IS - 16mm / f11 / iso 200 / 2.5 sec

Helmcken Falls:






Canon 5D Mark IV + 16-35 f4 IS - 35mm / f14 / iso 50 / 2 sec

Thanks


----------



## AaronT (Sep 26, 2018)

Great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## larusejunior (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## chrysoberyl (Sep 26, 2018)

Very nice, all of them!


----------



## larusejunior (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2018)

Beautiful pictures. Nicely done.


----------



## larusejunior (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 26, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## HeavyPiper (Sep 26, 2018)

Nice shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## larusejunior (Sep 27, 2018)

> Nice shots!





> Nice shots. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks guys


----------

